# Access is Denied to Event Viewer logs



## mehars (Oct 9, 2009)

Hi, 

I don't know what has happened but the Administrator is not able to view the 
logs in the Event Viewer except the Security log. When any of the logs are 
selected (the Application log in this example), the message "Unable to 
complete the operation on 'Application'. Access is denied". 

Any help on this will be greatly appreciated!! 

Regards, 

Mehar Rajput


----------



## L8ians (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi,

Check if Your default administrator account, in Users, is member of Administrators Built in group.
If not add it...


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

From the server do the following and see if it helps:

1. Open Component Services (Start -> Programs -> Administrative Tools ->
Component Services)
2. Drill down to My Computer under Component Services and right click to
select Properties.
3. Click the COM Security Tab
4. Click the Edit Limits button in the Launch and Activation Permissions
group box.
5. Add the user "Everyone" to the top window
6. Allow Access all 4 options: Local Launch, Remote Launch, Local
Activation, Remote Activation


----------

